# I felt real!



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

Ok so yesterday I had a cup of chamomile to fall asleep. The tea box said it was just pure chamomile. I slept ok the whole night although not perfectly. I woke up feeling great, even real! It lasted pretty much the whole day, although I guess kind of on and off? not sure. Everything looked "prettier" and I was more positive. Now it's dark and it kind of went away, but I don't feel horrible at the same time. Wow.


----------



## theoneandonly (Nov 17, 2010)

try drinking more tea tonight and see if it helps again...


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

That's wonderful!


----------



## Tenken (Dec 28, 2007)

Seems like a placebo effect/coincidence to me but if it works for you that's great


----------



## flat (Jun 18, 2006)

That's great. Chamomile does have sedative qualities. You can get this tea called "sleepy time extra" with chamomile and a whole bunch of other herbs and even valerian root which is pretty potent.


----------



## Ivan Hawk (Jan 22, 2010)

Fantastic! Definitely sounds like it helped out!


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

Tenken said:


> Seems like a placebo effect/coincidence to me but if it works for you that's great


I don't think it's a camomile, but it might be the sleep cause being sleepless can cause mental illness like symtoms...anyway thanks for the replies everyone.


----------



## Gypsy85 (Sep 23, 2010)

This is so AWESOME!!!


----------



## stevengr (Jan 17, 2011)

damn sorry double post...


----------



## stevengr (Jan 17, 2011)

hi...
Yesterday and the day befoe ysteray i had 2 cups of chamomile but nothing changed.Im gonna drink a green tea soon.You think that will help?


----------

